# Untitled trailer in CA



## mephitic (Sep 1, 2010)

So I just registered, what at the time was a never registered trailer, in California last night. After a bunch of forms and to do the DMV gave me a VIN number for the trailer as there were no markings on it. The previous owner said it was a re-furbished trailer from parts and what not. Anyways, the DMV gave me a metal sticker to place on the trailer as the VIN number. Any thoughts on this? I'd think the sticker would eventually scratch up or fall off. Should I etch the number into the frame with a punch set or something?

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 1, 2010)

The state of Illinois gave me a vin sticker for my home made trailer. 
It's in the envelope with the homemade trailer title.


----------



## mephitic (Sep 1, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> The state of Illinois gave me a vin sticker for my home made trailer.
> It's in the envelope with the homemade trailer title.



LOL, yeah I was sorta like were am I going to put this on the boat as the CA one states to keep it with the trailer and the boat one with the boat. Ugh.


----------

